# Pronúncia do R inicial em português, de "rr" e outros



## Cordovês

Olá a todos, falo português europeu e não tenho clara a pronúncia do "rr" e do "r" quando está no início da palavra. Umas vezes escuto dizer "República" ou "carro" com esse som de r francês, suponho que entendem, como "GGepública" ou "caggo" (desculpem lá como grafo isto, não presto a transcrever fonética lool) Outras vezes oiço dizer "República" ou "carro" com r como o r castelhano, esse som forte. Alguém de Portugal é que me pode esclarecer isto? São diferenças regionais dentro de Portugal ou alguma pronúncia está errada (em Portugal)?

Obrigado desde já


----------



## Ayazid

Olá

Até onde eu sei ambas pronúcias são correctas. O som do erre castelhano é mais antigo em língua portuguesa e o erre uvular (a la francesa) uma inovação de data mais recente (provavelmente do século XIX). O erre uvular é dominante nas áreas urbanas (Lisboa, Porto etc.) e está se espalhando pelo país, porém o alveolar (o do castelhano) é ainda muito comum nas áreas rurais de Portugal e dominante nos países de língua portuguesa em África.

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Concordo com Ayazid, e tendo viajado por todo o País e conhecido gente de todo o lado concluo que o R com pronúncia à francesa é típico de Lisboa. (Quanto ao Porto, não tenho a certeza. A pronúncia do Porto é muito diferente da de Lisboa).


----------



## Outsider

Cordovês said:


> Olá a todos, falo português europeu e não tenho clara a pronúncia do "rr" e do "r" quando está no início da palavra. Umas vezes escuto dizer "República" ou "carro" com esse som de r francês, suponho que entendem, como "GGepública" ou "caggo" (desculpem lá como grafo isto, não presto a transcrever fonética lool) Outras vezes oiço dizer "República" ou "carro" com r como o r castelhano, esse som forte. Alguém de Portugal é que me pode esclarecer isto? São diferenças regionais dentro de Portugal ou alguma pronúncia está errada (em Portugal)?


Ambos as pronúncias se usam, dependendo das pessoas. Em minha opinião, a diferença é maior entre os falantes urbanos e os rurais (os primeiros tendendo a pronunciar o "rr" à francesa, e os segundos à espanhola), e em menor grau entre gerações distintas, que entre quaisquer regiões.

Leia também esta discussão anterior.


----------



## Xerfa

Ola

Como é que se define a pronuncia para o "r" quando é comezo de palavra?
Como é que se define esse son?

Por exemplo en *R*afael

Obrigado.

Está bem vou corrigir um bocadinho a grafía

Cómo é que se define a pronuncia para o "r" quando é começo de palavra?
Cómo é que se define esse som?

Por exemplo em *R*afael

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Se quiser ouvir, é só digitar a palavra aqui e escolher Português. 
ATENÇÃO: a pronúncia é do português europeu, não brasileiro. Nós dizemos mais ou menos como vocês pronunciam o /j/ inicial das palavras.


----------



## Outsider

Xerfa said:


> Cómo é que se define a pronuncia para o "r" quando é começo de palavra?
> Cómo é que se define esse som?
> 
> Por exemplo em *R*afael


"R gutural" (habitualmente uma fricativa uvular sonora no português europeu).

No entanto, também há quem o pronuncie como em galego.


----------



## Mangato

Surpreendeu-me que para os Brasileiros o sonido  J seja similar a R gutural. A os nossos ouvidos são muito diferentes.  Mas nada estrano. Também nos temos muita dificuldade para diferenciar o Z  portugês do S.


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Surpreendeu-me que para os Brasileiros o sonido  J seja similar a R gutural. A os nossos ouvidos são muito diferentes.


Repare que "R gutural" é um termo genérico que inclui vários sons distintos. Aliás, segundo tenho lido o "j" em espanhol também tem várias pronúncias regionais distintas.


----------



## pkogan

Que buena esa pagina Vanda! .. no la conocia ... gracias!





Vanda said:


> Se quiser ouvir, é só digitar a palavra aqui e escolher Português.
> ATENÇÃO: a pronúncia é do português europeu, não brasileiro. Nós dizemos mais ou menos como vocês pronunciam o /j/ inicial das palavras.


----------



## kardorion

otro link para las pronunciaciones:

http://forvo.com/search-pt/rio/


----------



## Vanda

No enlace que o kardorion colocou, clique em roupas que você ouvirá o r como pronunciado por grande parte dos brasileiros.


----------



## Alandria

O R gutural possui todos os alofones possíveis de R no Brasil, até mesmo a vibrante múltipla alveolar...
Mas a diferença, a ouvidos brasileiros, é muito pequena.

Eu mesma só fui reparar há pouquíssimo tempo. Um espanhol ou um português são bem mais sensíveis a essas diferenças.


----------



## Xerfa

Muito obrigado a todos

O termo gutural é moi ilustrativo. Porén eu nao concordo con que haja esta pronuncia na Galiza para o R.

Outra pergunta  a vibrante múltipla alveolar sería o r espanhol por exemplo, nâo é?

Saúde


----------



## Mangato

Xerfa said:


> Muito obrigado a todos
> 
> 
> 
> O termo gutural é moi ilustrativo. Porén eu nao concordo con que haja esta pronuncia na Galiza para o R.
> 
> Outra pergunta a vibrante múltipla alveolar sería o espanhol por exemplo, nâo é?  Acho que sim
> 
> Saúde


 
Certo, nos não temos essa pronûncia. A os meus ouvidos e muito próxima ao *rr *francês, embora seja provábel que aos de um francês/francesa soe bem diferênte.

Se aparecer a Nanon poderia  tirar a dúvida.


----------



## Outsider

Xerfa said:


> Porén eu nao concordo con que haja esta pronuncia na Galiza para o R.


Não, o que há são portugueses que usam a mesma pronúncia que os galegos.


----------



## Xerfa

Acho que seríam os portugueses do norte, nâo é?


----------



## Outsider

Não necessariamente. Acho que encontra o "R" vibrante de norte a sul do país, talvez especialmente no interior.


----------



## pickypuck

Outsider said:


> Não necessariamente. Acho que encontra o "R" vibrante de norte a sul do país, talvez especialmente no interior.


 
Não era esta precisamente a pronúncia original? Isso tenho ouvido...


----------



## Outsider

É natural que sim, visto que é a pronúncia que se encontra mais em outra línguas românicas e a que se julga ter existido no latim.


----------



## Istriano

Eu pronuncio como  (_fricativa glotal desvozeada) _que é a forma mais comum nos estados de MG, ES, GO (e no DF) bem como no Norte e no Nordeste do Brasil.

É como H em inglês ou J em vários sotaques de espanhol  (andaluz, canário, venezuelano, caribenho, mexicano das duas costas, colombiano das duas costas...), conhecido
como _sonido suave_:  http://jotamartin.byethost33.com/alpi_xh.php


----------



## Xerfa

Entâo pronunciar o R gutural nâo sera uma maneira "fina" de falar. Uma marca de classe?


----------



## MOC

O 'R' gutural entrou em Portugal por via do Francês. Na altura poderia ser uma forma vista como "fina" de falar, mas hoje em dia, é apenas uma das pronuncias possíveis e poderá ser pronunciada por pessoas de qualquer classe.

O meu 'R' inicial é esse e não faço qualquer esforço por falar "fino".


----------



## Xerfa

Obrigado Moc,

Estava a pensar se acontecía qualquer coisa  semelhante como o de pronunciar o "v" de jeito diferente ao "b",  ao que se refería a letra duma cançao de Rui Veloso de ha alguns anos. 

Saúdos dende Galiza.


----------



## Miracatiba

Xerfa, aproveitando que você é da Galicia, qual é o só do "x" em galego, digo, pois tem palavras em que português  com "J", mas em galego começa com "X" (ex.: José (PT) e Xosé (galego)?

Obrigado!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Penso que haberia que abrir um novo fio para falarmos das fricativas palatais que o galego enxordece. É fenómeno postmedieval.


----------



## MOC

É igual ao "x"/"ch" usado na maioria de Portugal hoje em dia, e imagino que no Brasil também.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Xerfa, tendo dúvidas quanto à pronúncia brasileira, consulte o Aulete on line, ótimo dicionário -- e grátis. Tem um botão com a pronúncia. Para Rafael, clique por exemplo em _rafa_ (que aliás é o diminutivo de Rafael), ou rafaelesco...
Faça o download neste link. Depois, você acessa on-line:
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=download


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Certo, nos não temos essa pronûncia. A os meus ouvidos e muito próxima ao *rr *francês, embora seja provábel que aos de um francês/francesa soe bem diferênte.
> 
> Se aparecer a Nanon poderia tirar a dúvida.


 
Como sempre adiro ao Mangato. Eu estudei francês antes do que português e foi-me muito fácil reconhecer o som do "r" começo de palavra e final de sílaba ou de palavra (porque estudei a norma carioca particularmente) nesta língua.

O "r" no francês faz sempre uma vibração uvular bem maior do que em português e já havendo praticado esse tremor de campainha foi excelente exercício para reproduzir o som no português.

É verdade que em francês é diferente mesmo, alcança só com ouvir "Rien de rien" da Edit Piaf; mas, com certeza há uma semelhança clara entre os sons. 

Estou sempre com o Luft Eletrônico no meu computador, liguei o volume e cliquei na palavra "rápido". Percebi que _ele_ pronuncia o "r" igual que em espanhol, tanto neste exemplo quanto em outros onde o "r" encontra-se no final de sílaba ou de palavra. Acredito que seja uma norma mais neutra, ou bem paulista, onde os sons como o "s" final de sílaba ou palavra também são igualmente produzidos como em espanhol (linguodental) quando em outras pronúncias o ar passa por dentre os dentes de forma sonora ou surda.

Beijo,
Ivonne


----------



## MOC

Ivonne, tenha só em consideração que o "R" que fala e que diz ser semelhante ao francês embora claramente diferente é o usado no local do Brasil onde esteve.

Porque por mais que o "R" português (de Portugal) possa ser diferente do "R" francês, não é tão diferente quanto o "r" carioca. O fonema utilizado para o "R" mesmo num país pequeno como Portugal não é único. Há gente com "R" bem próximo do francês em Portugal. Aliás, foi, como já disse, por via do francês que esse "R" entrou em Portugal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lembrando que o sotaque carioca tem fortíssimas bases no português lisboeta da época da vinda de Dom João VI. Os sons "sh" e "r" cariocas são bem portugueses. Apesar de morar no Rio há mais de 30 anos, jamais consegui assimilar esses sons, ficando com a pronúncia santista (que é diferente da paulista e paulistana, por sinal).


----------



## Outsider

Ivonne do Tango said:


> É verdade que em francês é diferente mesmo, alcança só com ouvir "Rien de rien" da Edit Piaf; mas, com certeza há uma semelhança clara entre os sons.


Creio que a pronúncia da Edith Piaff não é representativa da pronúncia actual do francês, e por isso não é uma boa base de comparação entre o francês e o português.


----------



## Mohebius

MOC said:


> O 'R' gutural entrou em Portugal por via do Francês. Na altura poderia ser uma forma vista como "fina" de falar, mas hoje em dia, é apenas uma das pronuncias possíveis e poderá ser pronunciada por pessoas de qualquer classe.
> 
> O meu 'R' inicial é esse e não faço qualquer esforço por falar "fino".


Su pronunciación es un galicismo. El sonido gutural de la doble r o el sonido de la R inicial se instauró en Portugal con motivo del afrancesamiento de la nobleza. Todo lo elegante venía de Francia y era muy "Chic"... Falar portugues com sotaque francês.

Aquí os dejo un enlace interesante sobre fonética y la transcripción de los sonidos.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripci%C3%B3n_fon%C3%A9tica_del_espa%C3%B1ol_con_el_IPA


----------



## MOC

Mohebius said:


> Su pronunciación es un galicismo. El sonido gutural de la doble r o el sonido de la R inicial se instauró en Portugal con motivo del afrancesamiento de la nobleza. Todo lo elegante venía de Francia y era muy "Chic"... Falar portugues com sotaque francês.
> 
> Aquí os dejo un enlace interesante sobre fonética y la transcripción de los sonidos.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripci%C3%B3n_fon%C3%A9tica_del_espa%C3%B1ol_con_el_IPA




Isso foi exactamente o que eu disse. 

Mas está a falar de algo que se passou há muitos anos. Hoje em dia ninguém usa o "r" gutural para parecer "chic". Usa porque usa. Usa porque foi o que aprendeu quando aprendeu a falar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

MOC said:


> É igual ao "x"/"ch" usado na maioria de Portugal hoje em dia, e imagino que no Brasil também.



Há outros sons parecidos. Ex. Energia (Pt) = Enerxía (Gl)


----------



## Babesatra

Outro enlace muito interessante con pronunciacões em português europeu e brasileiro, é o seguinte:
http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal


----------



## Pixidio

Hola, estoy intentando seguir un curso de portugués en línea, pero no comprendo cuál es el sonido correcto de la r portuguesa. 
¿Cuándo suena como la "r" española (/r/ no /rr/, sé que ese sonido no existe en portugués)?
Alternativamente, cuándo suena como nuestra "j" o como la "h" inglesa. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mangato

En medio de vocales suena como la ere del español, pero, al comienzo de palabra y antes de consonante y al final de palabra que no vaya seguida de palabra que empiece con vocal, o escrita en forma doble,* RR* suena muy similar a la* rr* francesa, sonido fricativo, velar, sordo. Los brasileños dirán probablemente que con un sonido parecido a la *j* española, aunque a nuestros oídos suena bastante diferente.

Aquí puedes oir la pronunciación


----------



## Istriano

Pixidio said:


> Hola, estoy intentando seguir un curso de portugués en línea, pero no comprendo cuál es el sonido correcto de la r portuguesa.
> ¿Cuándo suena como la "r" española (/r/ no /rr/, sé que ese sonido no existe en portugués)?
> Alternativamente, cuándo suena como nuestra "j" o como la "h" inglesa.
> Muchas gracias.




Em Salvador, *r-* se pronuncia como  _*h*_  em inglês ou _*j  *_em espanhol andaluz/canário/caribenho. 
No Rio, muitos pronunciam como *ch *do escocês Lo_*ch*_ Ness ou* j *do Norte da Espanha.


----------



## Pixidio

Muchas gracias, quiero aprender el portugués brasilero porque tengo posibilidades de trabajar allí en un par de años. De todas formas, voy a tomar un curso, pero no viene mal ir practicando un poco. 
Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Istriano

Aquí hay un enlace estupendo, espero que te guste a vos
http://www.coerll.utexas.edu/brazilpod/tafalado/index.php
*Brazilian Portuguese Pronunciation for Speakers of Spanish
*


----------



## Pixidio

Jajaja, lo que no me gusta es que este en inlgés, si está dirijida a hispañoparlantes. 
Bueh, habrá que leer esa cosa fea una vez más... 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Istriano said:


> Aquí hay un enlace estupendo, espero que te guste a vos
> http://www.coerll.utexas.edu/brazilpod/tafalado/index.php
> *Brazilian Portuguese Pronunciation for Speakers of Spanish
> *


10 a 0 pra você, Istriano! Nem para me mandar o enlace para colocar nos recursos! Agora já está lá.



Pixidio said:


> Jajaja, lo que no me gusta es que este en inlgés, si está dirijida a hispañoparlantes.
> Bueh, habrá que leer esa cosa fea una vez más...
> Muchas gracias.


Também pensei a mesma coisa! Até fui lá de novo conferir na hora de colocar o enlace nos recursos se dizia aos hispanohablantes já que estava em inglês! Fala sério!


----------



## vemcaluisa

_O meu 'R' inicial é esse e não faço qualquer esforço por falar "fino"._
Mas marca de classe não significa que tu tenha consciência dela existir. Mas de fato, acho que já não é o caso.


Aqui no sul do Brasil usamos o R que é uma fricativa alveolar vozeada [ɣ] em começo de palavra ou quando há RR. (palavras como caRRo, ou Rápido).

Em alguns lugares no interior do sul ainda é comum usar o RR forte nessas palavras, com a mesma pronúncia do espanhol.

Alguns dialetos já variam entre essas consoantes também quando o R é uma vibrante simples: MAR é falado ma[x]. Carta fica ca[x]ta, etc.


Aqui tem exemplos de palavras: http://www.cefala.org/fonologia/fonetica_consoantes.php

Aonde diz "róticos" são as várias formas que o R pode adquirir.


----------



## qwerta

Sou portuguesa, tive três anos de aulas de Francês na escola mas pouco aprendi e agora estou a aprender Espanhol.

O _sonido _que mais me custou/custa a aprender (até agora, pelo menos ) é o [R], porque é parecido com o rr português (não sei a transcrição fonética :S) mas não exactamente igual. 

A minha dúvida é se o rr do francês (como em "Paris") é igual ao 'rr' português ou ao 'rr' espanhol.

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Qwerta. 

Juntei sua pergunta a uma longa discussão sobre o mesmo assunto. É só ler os posts acima do seu.


----------



## qwerta

Muito obrigada Vanda!

Já agora, de que região do Brasil são as pessoas deste anúncio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91T83qRoOqg A pronúncia dos 'r' deles é muito diferente da que costumo ouvir, faz-me lembrar os ingleses a falarem português...


----------



## Llywelyn

Bom dia,

So gostaria de clarificar uma coisa: o "r" de "Rafael" é muito diferente do "r" francês.
O "r" português soa mais como um "h" francês. 
Minha mãe, que é brasileira, tem muitas dificuldades com a pronuncia de palavras francesas como "bonjour" (bom dia), que um francês entende como "bonjouhi".
Mesma coisa com "arriver" (chegar) --> ahhivé.

Quando eu falo português, eu uso ambos o "r" aspirado (pe*r*na, a*r*quivo) e o r castelhano (p*r*eço, pa*r*ar).

Espero ter ajudado !


----------



## Istriano

Meu R inicial é como o H inglês:  _rala _[hala], não tem nenhum traço de um ''r'' (ou seja não é um [x]). No final da sílaba é , no final da palavra é mudo (ama[r], Salvado[r]).
No Sudeste muita gente pronuncia como um r mesmo: [x] ou como o r francês, mas a pronúncia uvular à lisboeta é rara. 
Em Brasília eles quase nem pronunciam o r no final da sílaba, então _porta _pode soar como _póata _(R vira A, como na pronúncia alemã de Berlin: _Bealin_).


----------



## CarlosPardo

Uma pergunta respeito ao som da r, quando estiver precedida de uma vogal ou também estiver ao final da palavra o som é igual ao espanhol quando falamos "cara, mareo, corazón"?


----------



## Vanda

_cara, marear, coração_. Nessas palavras mencionadas, pronunciamos o r do mesmo jeito que vocês.


----------



## CarlosPardo

não, eu estou falando sómente da pronúncia da letra, não da palavra em geral.
Por ex: Eu vou ficar em casa hoje. 
Acho que a pronúncia do 'r' em ficar é mesma do que em _cara_ ou _coração_, então seria '_carem_' né?


----------



## Outsider

Llywelyn said:


> So gostaria de clarificar uma coisa: o "r" de "Rafael" é muito diferente do "r" francês.
> O "r" português soa mais como um "h" francês.


Há mais que uma maneira de pronunciar o "r" de Rafael, quer em português quer em francês. Parece que a pronúncia mais comum em França é a fricativa uvular sonora [ʁ], que é também a pronúncia mais comum do "r" inicial em Portugal. No Brasil, muita gente usa o som . (Já agora, em francês não existe fonema /h/.)



CarlosPardo said:


> Por ex: Eu vou ficar em casa hoje.
> Acho que a pronúncia do 'r' em ficar é mesma do que em _cara_ ou _coração_, então seria '_carem_' né?


Algumas pessoas não pronunciam o "r" no final das palavras: "eu vou *ficá* em casa hoje". Nesse caso não há som "r"; apenas (parece-me) um alongamento da vogal anterior. Mas para as outras pessoas é o mesmo "r" que em "cara" ou "coração", sim.


----------



## Istriano

Em Setúbal, todo r é  [ʁ].


----------



## Samalex12

Pero como puedo pronunciar la r gutural portuguesa (portugal) algun dato o forma?o ...alguna pagina ..


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns! 
Veja a longa discussão sobre o assunto que agora está acima da sua pergunta.


----------



## Luís Paixão

Cordovês said:


> Olá a todos, falo português europeu e não tenho clara a pronúncia do "rr" e do "r" quando está no início da palavra. Umas vezes escuto dizer "República" ou "carro" com esse som de r francês, suponho que entendem, como "GGepública" ou "caggo" (desculpem lá como grafo isto, não presto a transcrever fonética lool) Outras vezes oiço dizer "República" ou "carro" com r como o r castelhano, esse som forte. Alguém de Portugal é que me pode esclarecer isto? São diferenças regionais dentro de Portugal ou alguma pronúncia está errada (em Portugal)?
> 
> Obrigado desde já


O


Ayazid said:


> Olá
> 
> Até onde eu sei ambas pronúcias são correctas. O som do erre castelhano é mais antigo em língua portuguesa e o erre uvular (a la francesa) uma inovação de data mais recente (provavelmente do século XIX). O erre uvular é dominante nas áreas urbanas (Lisboa, Porto etc.) e está se espalhando pelo país, porém o alveolar (o do castelhano) é ainda muito comum nas áreas rurais de Portugal e dominante nos países de língua portuguesa em África.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado


A língua portuguesa


Cordovês said:


> Olá a todos, falo português europeu e não tenho clara a pronúncia do "rr" e do "r" quando está no início da palavra. Umas vezes escuto dizer "República" ou "carro" com esse som de r francês, suponho que entendem, como "GGepública" ou "caggo" (desculpem lá como grafo isto, não presto a transcrever fonética lool) Outras v
> 
> 
> Cordovês said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olá a todos, falo português europeu e não tenho clara a pronúncia do "rr" e do "r" quando está no início da palavra. Umas vezes escuto dizer "República" ou "carro" com esse som de r francês, suponho que entendem, como "GGepública" ou "caggo" (desculpem lá como grafo isto, não presto a transcrever fonética lool) Outras vezes oiço dizer "República" ou "carro" com r como o r castelhano, esse som forte. Alguém de Portugal é que me pode esclarecer isto? São diferenças regionais dentro de Portugal ou alguma pronúncia está errada (em Portugal)?
> 
> Obrigado desde já
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ezes oiço dizer "República" ou "carro" com r como o r castelhano, esse som forte. Alguém de Portugal é que me pode esclarecer isto? São diferenças regionais dentro de Portugal ou alguma pronúncia está errada (em Portugal)?
> 
> Obrigado desde já
Click to expand...


A  língua portuguesa correctamente falada pronuncia o "R" como o "R" é pronunciado  em castelhano. O português não tem consoantes guturais, nem conjuntos de sílabas com pronúncia gutural, como o francês  (Rat, em que o "R" é gutural), o castelhano (Javier, em que o "J" é gutural), ou o alemão (Achtung, em que a associação  "CH" é gutural). A pronúncia do "R" inicial ou do "RR" no meio da palavra de forma gutural como o "J" em castelhano ou o "R" em francês é uma das deficiências da fala com predominância na região de Lisboa  tornada moda em todo o Portugal  devido à influência perniciosa dos media (TV e rádio) e aceite por muitos devido à grande influenciabilidade em termos de adesão irreflectida a modismos característica dos portugueses, em muitos casos com prigem na falta de conhecimento linguístico e pouco respeito pelo purismo da língua pátria.  Prova disto é a antiga mnemónica com que os professores da então  escola primária corrigiam os meninos que pronuncavam mal os "R":  "o Rato Roeu a Rolha da gaRRafa do Rei da Rússia". Longos anos de ignorância e influência daqueles que dominam a TV e a rádio deram neste enorme equívoco de que a maioria que assim pronuncia não tem sequer consciência. Pobre Camões, as voltas que deves dar na tumba...


----------



## Ari RT

Concordarei com Luís Paixão se ele me permitir trocar a palavra “correctamente” por “originalmente”. A razão pela qual conscientemente atraio sobre mim alguns olhos arregalados dos demais foreiros se verá em seguida, quando abordarmos um importante ponto sobre o qual concordamos. Antes vamos àquele sobre o qual mais diferimos. 

Considero que hoje haja, sim, múltiplos sons de “r” em Português. Como há usos e abusos que fariam com que a revolta de Camões crescesse a ponto de explodir os Jerónimos. Eu os cometo, todos. Falo com o jardineiro um Português, com o médico outro, em família outro, com os colegas de profissão ainda outro e paremos por aqui a lista, que resultaria longa. Se há quem use o “r” assim ou assado, e quem decodifique corretamente a intenção da palavra emitida, então esse som existe.

O ponto que me faz prestar-lhe solidariedade reside na influência da mídia sobre a língua. Uma coisa é a evolução natural dos fonemas, tão inevitável quanto necessária. Outro fenômeno é a dispersão dos padrões de correção. Igualmente inevitável, direis, e, com algum favor, natural, se considerarmos efeito da evolução humana a evolução tecnológica e a consequente facilidade com que grupos dominantes impõem seus valores. Já é assim desde que os romanos levaram sua língua para meia Europa, se nos ativermos apenas a esse galho da grande árvore indo-europeia. Mas em algum ponto temos que truncar o raciocínio, sob pena de chegarmos à conclusão de que correto mesmo nem era o Português de antes da influência francesa, e sim o latim. Culto, o vulgar não. O que mudou foi a velocidade da dispersão. E a ferramenta. Com a espada romana veio a língua e, de cambulhada, todo um conjunto de valores. A “civilização judaico-cristã”, para começar e dispensar-me de continuar. Não que seja algo mau, apenas aponto o ineludível do processo e sua potencial profundidade. Com a capilaridade e a omnipresença da mídia vêm os fonemas, os neologismos e mais o quê? Idem para o ineludível e para a profundidade.

Entre a cruz do purismo e a espada da evolução, quem defenderá os ouvidos descarnados do poeta? A mídia? Os dicionários (lembremo-nos que os há “normais”, de sinônimos, etimológicos, de rimas...) registram o uso. A língua não nasce nos dicionários ou nas gramáticas para então ir ao uso. Pelo contrário, nasce do uso e, mediante certos critérios, passa a figurar nos léxicos e nas gramáticas. Cabe à parcela menos educada (FORMALMENTE) no que toca à língua fazê-la mover-se, tanto quanto cabe à parcela mais purista cuidar que se torne mais rica e não mais caótica. Há um papel para cada um.


----------



## Luís Paixão

Caro Senhor, com o devido respeito, que é muito, mas com muito menos prosa, reitero que a língua portuguesa não inclui fonemas guturais.
Existo neste mundo desde 1957, e tenho assistido com atenção, com mais intensidade nos últimos 10 a 15 anos, ao abastardar da língua portuguesa, desde a aberração de guturalisar os "R", até ao actual e triste espectáculo em que se afigura o "acordo ortográfico". Tal como as manobras de manipulação de massas a que se assiste nas telenovelas que passam nas televisões apregoando encapotada e subrepticiamente as "virtudes" e a "normalidade" de "determinados" comportamentos com vista à aceitação 
pelas massas (que tudo aceitam sem reflectir...) de que um dia seremos todos hermafrofitas, também os citados media estão deliberadamente a agir no sentido da afirmação da normalidade da pronúncia gutural dos "R"... se reparar não há um apresentador de rádio ou Tv que não os pronuncie guturalmente!
Infelizmente somos um povo influenciável e cheio de "cagança" e por isso estamos como sempre estivemos, na cauda da Europa... A título de exemplo limite cito um caso que conheci de um jovem de Cantanhede que, verbalizando correctamente os "R", foi para Lisboa estudar Medicina Veterinária e, quando regressava de férias a casa, tentava ensinar a sua cadela pastor alemão a deitar-se usando o comando "morreu". Só que desde a sua ida para Lisboa, passou a pronunciar o vocábulo "morreu" exactamente como "mogueu", pois não conseguia guturalisar o "R". Respeitosamente reitero, falta de cultura, influenciabilidade e seguidismo estão na base desta aberração. Como diz a minha Mãe com 86 anos "não sirvas a quem serviu, nem peças a quem pediu", e para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta. Mas lembre-se de que alguma razão deveria haver para justificar a mnemónica "o Rato Roeu a Rolha da gaRRafa do Rei da Rússia". A boa notícia quanto à pronúncia do "R" é que tal como a bicicleta, cada um fica com a sua...


----------



## Luís Paixão

Constantando pela sua redacção que poderá eventualmente ser brasileiro, devo mencionar que o meu comentário se refere exclusivamente ao português de Portugal, uma vez que a variante brasileira há muito que seguiu o seu próprio rumo e, afastando-se assinalavelmente da língua mãe, se encaminha para o paradigma da emergência de um novo idioma, o que irá acontecer também com as variantes africanas do português.


----------



## Vanda

Nesses seus exemplos, sim, como no espanhol.


----------



## Donn

Luís Paixão said:


> ... se reparar não há um apresentador de rádio ou Tv que não os pronuncie guturalmente!



Por mim, eu concordo em prefirir o rr como em castelhano, embora não cabe em mim a ditar, sendo só estudante.  Principalmente, eu queria responder acima:  hoje ouvi dois - em RTP - um homem que apresenta cada dia, e (mais raro, não é?) um mulher de poucos anos, que entrevista autores regularmente e executa um rr encantadora.  Vive o rr alveolar!

Mas de certa forma o gutural é mais interessante.  A questão de origem, naturalmente.  Se fosse francês mesmo, porque não é mais parecido?  E (não é verdade?) o portugues açoreano e madeirense tem esse característica rigorosamente, embora não urbano de nenhuma forma?

E não é exatamente o mesmo gutural em cada vez.  O rr madeirense é suave, um pouco parecido com o brasileiro.  No outro extremo, infelizmente comum em tipos urbanos, é quase um pigarrear.  [Eu aprendo uma palavra nova!]  E tudo que seja possível entre estes.

(Faz o favor de corrigir se estou errado - infelizmente meu conhecimento ainda é muito limitado, escutando do outro lado do mundo.)


----------



## Antoninho

Olá, pessoal. Eu sou de uma cidade do interior de Minas Gerais, no Brasil, e quero falar um pouco sobre esse assunto, que há muito tempo fico pensando. Desculpem-me se ignorei algum ponto importante da conversa, é que a página já está muito grande e tive preguiça de ler por completo. Mas a minha vida inteira, ou pelo menos desde que eu comecei a pesquisar sobre fonética, eu escuto o "r forte (carro, resposta)" com som de /h/, do inglês, como em "hen" ou "happy, tanto que nas minhas aulas da escola, nem eu nem meus colegas nunca tivemos problema algum em falar palavras assim, mas eu comecei a perceber que todos os sites (sítios) sobre fonética que o "som forte do 'r'" se pronunciava como "ʁ". Eu, sinceramente, achava muito estranho porque nunca tinha ouvido um brasileiro (pelo menos aqueles em que prestei atenção até agora) pronunciar esse som (que na verdade eu até demorei para aprender a pronunciar). Mas agora que estou vendo a conversa de vocês (vossa) eu começo a repensar: "Será que esse tempo todo eu ouvi o som errado? Ou talvez os portugueses simplesmente pronunciam diferentemente de mim?" Seja como for, espero que compartilhem (partilhem) as experiências de vocês (vossas) para que eu possa entender (perceber) melhor essa intrigante questão acerca de nossa língua.


----------



## Donn

Os portugueses continental pronunciam diferente de você, que eu saiba, mas vai achar bem parecido nas ilhas, Madeira e Açores.

Se você pode desculpar uma página no inglês, Guttural R (incl. Portuguese) - diz que começou no seculo 19 em forma de R vibrado na uvula.  Pode até hoje ouvir este do Primeiro Ministro António Costa, mas o padrão hoje é, que eu ouça, "fricative" - e ao contrario à página wiki, não com voz, mas sem voz como o seu.  É como seu, mas com um som forte de cuspir, muito sem graça.

Os Madeirenses, um /x/ mas quase como seu.  E ainda é bem comum em portugal a vibração _alveolar_, em frente como espanhol.  Marca que vibração alveolar é em rigor em todo parte na posição final, a variação é só inicial e no meio como _terra_.  Aqui tambem eu não concordo com a página wiki - é comum ouvir um vibração forte no fim, onde eles indicam "flap."

Eu penso que existe um sotaque parecido no sul do Brasil, com vibração no fim mas /h/ em frente?  Mas eu conheço só de uns videos youtubes, não sou nenhuma autoridade - e o mesmo aplica com respeito ao Portugal, é só de escutar rtp.pt.  Mas garanto que se escutar, logo vai ouvir este PM António Costa, e ouvir o R/cuspir dos anunciadores que é bem diferente.  O presidente da Republica usa a vibração _alveolar_ tradicional.  No fim do dia pode ouvir reportagem dos Açores e Madeira, e o sotaque dos habitantes se entrevistaram um deles.

Quanto ao som brasileiro, quando eu queria aprender falar neste estilo, eu ouvi muitos diferentes, mas muitos vezes glottal como /h/, mas com voz, ou efeito parecido.


----------



## pkogan

Antoninho said:


> Olá, pessoal. Eu sou de uma cidade do interior de Minas Gerais, no Brasil, e quero falar um pouco sobre esse assunto, que há muito tempo fico pensando. Desculpem-me se ignorei algum ponto importante da conversa, é que a página já está muito grande e tive preguiça de ler por completo. Mas a minha vida inteira, ou pelo menos desde que eu comecei a pesquisar sobre fonética, eu escuto o "r forte (carro, resposta)" com som de /h/, do inglês, como em "hen" ou "happy, tanto que nas minhas aulas da escola, nem eu nem meus colegas nunca tivemos problema algum em falar palavras assim, mas eu comecei a perceber que todos os sites (sítios) sobre fonética que o "som forte do 'r'" se pronunciava como "ʁ". Eu, sinceramente, achava muito estranho porque nunca tinha ouvido um brasileiro (pelo menos aqueles em que prestei atenção até agora) pronunciar esse som (que na verdade eu até demorei para aprender a pronunciar). Mas agora que estou vendo a conversa de vocês (vossa) eu começo a repensar: "Será que esse tempo todo eu ouvi o som errado? Ou talvez os portugueses simplesmente pronunciam diferentemente de mim?" Seja como for, espero que compartilhem (partilhem) as experiências de vocês (vossas) para que eu possa entender (perceber) melhor essa intrigante questão acerca de nossa língua.


Olá Antoninho!
Compartilho com você uma possível sistematização da pronúncia da letra "R" no Brasil e em Portugal:

*[r] 

Nome: ‘tepe’ = ‘r fraco’ 

Classificação: Tepe Alveolar Sonoro 

Em todas as variedades da língua portuguesa, é usado em ‘posição intervocálica’/’início de sílaba’ e em ‘grupos consonantais’. Ex: perigo, querido, crise, livraria

Em São Paulo e Sul do Brasil, é usado ainda no ‘final de sílaba/de palavra’. Já, no ‘começo de palavra’ e ‘RR’ (R geminado) é usado [X]



[ř] 

Nome: ‘vibrante múltiplo’ = ‘R forte”

Classificação: Vibrante Alveolar Sonoro (segundo IPA) 

No Sul do Brasil e em Portugal era usado no ‘começo de palavra’ e com ‘RR’. Essa realização fonética está caindo em desuso em ambas as regiões e já não costuma ser empregada por falantes jovens. No Sul do Brasil está sendo substituída por [X] e em Portugal por [R].




[X] (semelhante ao som da letra J em espanhol)

Classificação: Fricativo Velar Surdo

No Rio de Janeiro é usado no ‘começo de palavra’ e no ‘final de silaba/de palavra’. 

Em casos específicos (Israel, honra) é usado no ‘começo de sílaba’



[ɣ] 

Classificação: Fricativo Velar Sonoro

No Rio de Janeiro é usado no ‘começo de palavra’ e no ‘final de silaba/de palavra’. Ex: morno, irmão, perder





Classificação: Fricativo Glotal Surdo (semelhante ao som da letra H em inglês ‘house’, à realização aspirada de <s> no Rio da Prata e à realização caribenha de <j,g> )

Especificamente em Belo Horizonte,, é usado no ‘começo de palavra’, ‘RR’ e no ‘final de silaba/de palavra’ e é semelhante a uma exalação.

Em casos específicos (Israel) é usado no ‘começo de sílaba’




[ɦ] 

Classificação: Fricativo Glotal Sonoro

Especificamente em Belo Horizonte, é usado no ‘começo de palavra’, “RR” e no ‘final de silaba/de palavra’. Ex: morno, irmão, perder



[ɻ]

Classificação: Aproximante Retroflexo Sonoro (segundo IPA)

Na região de SP é geralmente usado no ‘final de silaba/de palavra’. Raramente, no começo de palavra.



[R]

Classificação: Vibrante Uvular Sonoro (segundo IPA)

Em Portugal é usado no ‘começo de palavra’ e com ‘RR’ e, em casos específicos (Israel, honra) é usado no ‘começo de sílaba’ *


----------

